# Radstrecke von Montabaur nach Rennerod



## Bubba. (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mein täglicher Arbeitsweg ist von Montabaur nach Rehe hinter Rennerod, ca. 40km ein Weg.
Ich habe mir vorgenommen, im Sommer mindestens 1x pro Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren.
Leider kenne ich mich in der Region nicht wirklich aus, und weiß nicht, wie die Route verläuft.
Meine einzigen Informationen sind von googlemaps, dass es ca. 40km und 600hm sind. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich das konditionell schaffe. An Informationen fehlt mir jedoch, wie der Weg beschaffen ist, also ob das asphaltierter Radweg, Schotter, Feldweg o.ä. ist
Kennt von Euch jemand die Strecke oder einen Teil davon und kann mir sagen, wie die Strecke ist?
Das hier wäre die von googlemaps vorgeschlagene Route:

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Heim...1!1s0x47be800e63e8285d:0x6f8b2f89ab65640f!3e1

Ich wäre Euch für jegliches Feedback sehr dankbar 

Viele Grüße

Philip


----------



## principiarsl (11. Januar 2017)

Moin!

Ich würde es so ungefähr machen:
https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Heimstraße,+56479+Rehe/Horressen,+56410+Montabaur/@50.5324531,7.8180369,38777m/am=t/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m59!4m58!1m50!1m1!1s0x47bc3b659eb2058b:0xd81e5220bbdd264c!2m2!1d8.1175454!2d50.6371788!3m4!1m2!1d8.089073!2d50.6166466!3s0x47bc3b252bc5e117:0xbfef900eb3604ec7!3m4!1m2!1d8.068655!2d50.6022503!3s0x47bc252c88c8b605:0xea7f7f0eaac300f3!3m4!1m2!1d8.0168529!2d50.5910893!3s0x47bc25754a2a18f1:0x9af6bf9b97b26035!3m4!1m2!1d7.9749502!2d50.5669497!3s0x47bc2f5c0864be89:0x75f444b5fb4893b!3m4!1m2!1d7.9742703!2d50.5658778!3s0x47bc2f5b84fefb33:0xe1418f7f99ce6b27!3m4!1m2!1d7.969995!2d50.5628701!3s0x47bc2f5ad6478c85:0xab5ebca7e0f24429!3m4!1m2!1d7.8548729!2d50.4712641!3s0x47bc2a46aaa0fc79:0x390953e28359db89!3m4!1m2!1d7.8489647!2d50.4612836!3s0x47bc2a5dd3681b63:0xa8205f582e9b5885!3m4!1m2!1d7.8390914!2d50.4510043!3s0x47bc2a8c668830a7:0xbdee46b73daa2cdb!1m5!1m1!1s0x47be800e63e8285d:0x6f8b2f89ab65640f!2m2!1d7.7950306!2d50.4274988!3e1

Die Strecke nach Westerburg bis Rennerod und nach Rennerod bis Rehe sind größtenteils geschotterte Waldwege.
Ansonsten ist alles asphaltiert.
Was echt gut ist: Der Weg von Herschbach bis Westerburg. Dabei handelt es sich um einen asphaltierten Radweg.
Den meisten Verkehr hast du sicher vom Startpunkt bis Herschbach.
Umgehen könnte man dies mit der Fahrt von Montabaur über Großholbach, Kleinholbach, Girod, Steinefrenz, Berod bis Wallmerod.
Hinter Wallmerod beginnt der asphaltierte Radweg nach Westerburg (über Herschbach).

Falls noch Fragen offen sind, einfach melden!

Gruß, Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubba. (11. Januar 2017)

principiarsl schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich würde es so ungefähr machen:
> https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Heimstraße,+56479+Rehe/Horressen,+56410+Montabaur/@50.5324531,7.8180369,38777m/am=t/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m59!4m58!1m50!1m1!1s0x47bc3b659eb2058b:0xd81e5220bbdd264c!2m2!1d8.1175454!2d50.6371788!3m4!1m2!1d8.089073!2d50.6166466!3s0x47bc3b252bc5e117:0xbfef900eb3604ec7!3m4!1m2!1d8.068655!2d50.6022503!3s0x47bc252c88c8b605:0xea7f7f0eaac300f3!3m4!1m2!1d8.0168529!2d50.5910893!3s0x47bc25754a2a18f1:0x9af6bf9b97b26035!3m4!1m2!1d7.9749502!2d50.5669497!3s0x47bc2f5c0864be89:0x75f444b5fb4893b!3m4!1m2!1d7.9742703!2d50.5658778!3s0x47bc2f5b84fefb33:0xe1418f7f99ce6b27!3m4!1m2!1d7.969995!2d50.5628701!3s0x47bc2f5ad6478c85:0xab5ebca7e0f24429!3m4!1m2!1d7.8548729!2d50.4712641!3s0x47bc2a46aaa0fc79:0x390953e28359db89!3m4!1m2!1d7.8489647!2d50.4612836!3s0x47bc2a5dd3681b63:0xa8205f582e9b5885!3m4!1m2!1d7.8390914!2d50.4510043!3s0x47bc2a8c668830a7:0xbdee46b73daa2cdb!1m5!1m1!1s0x47be800e63e8285d:0x6f8b2f89ab65640f!2m2!1d7.7950306!2d50.4274988!3e1



Cool, danke Dir für Deine Mühe!



principiarsl schrieb:


> Was echt gut ist: Der Weg von Herschbach bis Westerburg. Dabei handelt es sich um einen asphaltierten Radweg.



Jetzt wo Du's sagts, den bin ich sogar schon ein, zwei Maal gefahren! Der geht wirklich gut 



principiarsl schrieb:


> Umgehen könnte man dies mit der Fahrt von Montabaur über Großholbach, Kleinholbach, Girod, Steinefrenz, Berod bis Wallmerod.
> Hinter Wallmerod beginnt der asphaltierte Radweg nach Westerburg (über Herschbach).



Aahh, diese Ecke ist mir zum Glück auch nicht ganz unbekannt. Ich bin dort schon ein paar Mal in Richtung Limburg lang getuckert.
D.h. ich müsste mich dann erst Richtung Steinefrenz ff orientieren, und danach Richtung Westerburg. Könnte machbar sein 
Ich glaube, da kann ich mich zumindest schonmal grob orientieren.

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, das hilft mir schonmal einen ganz großen Schritt weiter!
Hoffentlich ists bald schöneres Wetter, dann kann ich das mal abfahren 

Viele Grüße

Philip


----------



## JumpingJohn (12. Januar 2017)

Die Wegführung von principiarsl ist schon ziemlich gut, man könnte noch die ein oder andere Hauptstraße über Feld und Waldwege umgehen, das wirkt sich dann aber sicher negativ auf die länge der Fahrtstrecke aus.


----------



## BjL (12. Januar 2017)

principiarsl schrieb:


> Umgehen könnte man dies mit der Fahrt von Montabaur über Großholbach, Kleinholbach, Girod, Steinefrenz, Berod bis Wallmerod.
> Hinter Wallmerod beginnt der asphaltierte Radweg nach Westerburg (über Herschbach).
> 
> Falls noch Fragen offen sind, einfach melden!
> ...



Hallo
Geht auch:

Montabaur-Staudt-Bannberscheid-Niederahr-Oberahr-Ettinghausen dann Hahn am See, runter nach Mähren oder Elbingen, da ist er aufm Radweg Richtung Westerburg.

Hintenrum über Wallmerod, find ich, ist ein Umweg

Gruß Björn


----------



## Bubba. (12. Januar 2017)

Danke Euch für Eure Antworten und die hilfreichen Tipps! 
Unter Wällern läuft's halt prima  (auch, wenn ich ja ein 'neig'schmeckter bin)
Ich werd das Ganze mal abfahren in verschiedenen Varianten, bevor es dann losgeht mit dem Arbeitsweg.

Jetzt muss erstmal das richtige Material beschafft werden


----------



## principiarsl (12. Januar 2017)

Dann seh mal zu und teile uns deine Erfahrungen vielleicht mal mit.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Januar 2017)

BjL schrieb:


> Hallo
> Geht auch:
> 
> Montabaur-Staudt-Bannberscheid-Niederahr-Oberahr-Ettinghausen dann Hahn am See, runter nach Mähren oder Elbingen, da ist er aufm Radweg Richtung Westerburg.
> ...



Die vorgeschlagene Strecke ist, ab Niederahr-Oberahr-Ettinghausen dann Hahn am See, sehr stark mit PKW und vor allen mit Schwerlastverkehr
befahren. Die würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht fahren.


----------



## BjL (23. Januar 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Die vorgeschlagene Strecke ist, ab Niederahr-Oberahr-Ettinghausen dann Hahn am See, sehr stark mit PKW und vor allen mit Schwerlastverkehr
> befahren. Die würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht fahren.



Nicht mehr, die Umgehungsstraße ist fertig


----------



## TobiasB1809 (31. Januar 2017)

Also... da ich vom wiesensee komme äußere ich mich auch mal

Auch wenn's bißchen spät ist. 

Ab elbingen bzw je nach weg von wallmerod bis westerburg und von rennerod bis Rehe ist ehemalige Bahnstrecke, geteert und flach, also lockeres fahren.
In rennerod kann man sich die Berge auch teilweise sparen wenn man am Soldatenheim/alter Bahnhof und dann oberhalb Rennerod herfährt.

Empfehlen, bei Lust auf bißchen "offroad" (sind ja hier im mtb Forum) kann ich Abstecher von Rehe zur fuchskaute oder höllkopf/driedorf oder von rennerod über bis westerburg den westerwaldsteig. Ist ausgeschildert und geht bei Rennerod etwas neben dem normalen Waldweg her, biegt am Wiesensee Richtung SeckerWeiher ab, durch die Holzbachschlucht nach Gemünden und dann übern Katzensteinaussichtspunkt wieder nach Westerburg rein


----------



## Bubba. (31. Januar 2017)

Hi Tobias,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Zu spät ist es noch nicht, dank Krankheit und Wetter und mangels Kondition und passendem Rad ist da noch nichts passiert.
Mich würde interessieren, wie Du die folgende Aussage meinst:



TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> In rennerod kann man sich die Berge auch teilweise sparen wenn man am Soldatenheim/alter Bahnhof und dann oberhalb Rennerod herfährt.



Meinst du damit, dann quasi sich in Rennerod Richtung B255/ Deponie zu orientieren und dann dort an der B255 entlang nach Rehe fahren soll?
Mein Plan sieht bislang wie folgt aus:






Vielen Dank und Gruß

P.S. Werde mit einem relativ schmal bereiften quasi Halbrennrad (BMC Alpenchallenge) unterwegs sein, um ordentlich Strecke zu machen.
Aber ich werde auch mal das MTB aufs Dach schnallen um nach der Arbeit um die Fuchskaute/ Brombachtalsperre etc rumzukurven - das ist wirklich schön dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasB1809 (31. Januar 2017)

Dein weg aus dem BW Gebiet, dann aber nicht links nach rennerod rein sondern rechts hoch. Bei dem Haus am alsberg (soldatenheim) unter der B54 durch und dem Grün gestrichelten folgen. Da wo b255 steht einmal drunter durch und wieder zurück drunter durch. Da steht nur ein einzelnes Haus, das siehste auch links wenn du mitm Auto Richtung Rehe fährst.
Dann folgst du dem Grün gestrichelten unterhalb der b255 (auf dem Bild) das führt dich am Waldrand oberhalb rennerod her, kreuzt die Straße von der Deponie in die Stadt und trifft dann im Wald wieder den Weg Richtung wiesensee. Sind geschotterte Wege/Waldwege für Autos 

Was du meinst direkt an der Bundesstraße Richtung Deponie geht ab dem Haus von oben, dann aber diesen Berg direkt an der Straße hoch (zwar ein weg aber Schlaglöcher) und dann kannste entweder bei der Deponie runter und wie eben weiter oder nach hellenhahn und da am marienhof her, über Pottum (quasi andere Seite wiesensee)

Viel Text... ich brauch wieder ein bike dann kann ich dir das zeigen


----------



## Bubba. (5. Februar 2017)

Moin @TobiasB1809 ,

danke für Deine Antwort.
Das, was Du meinst, betrifft doch dann den Rückweg von Rehe in Richtung Hellenhahn-S. ff. ?
Das Haus am Straßenrand kenne ich, dieses Rote. Da führt also der Weg Richtung H.-S. weiter, OK...
Auf meinem Hinweg käme ich ja quasi von Süden an der B54 entlang.

Ich glaub', ich muss mir das mal in Echt angucken 

Gruß

Philip


----------



## TobiasB1809 (5. Februar 2017)

Ja so wie ich das beschrieben habe, ja... aber ist ja keine Einbahnstraße.
Mit dem Süden an der b54 entlang kommt drauf an wie du an der Ecke wiesensee, secker Weiher fährst. Ein weg geht Richtung b54 runter an nem Bauernhof vorbei und einer durch den Wald Richtung "oben am Berg" Rennerod

Am besten mal angucken

Ist ja alles als Rad und wanderweg ausgeschrieben


----------



## Bubba. (19. Juni 2017)

Ahoihoi,

zwar etwas spät aber besser als nie:

Nach einigem an Planung und Erkundungsfahrten steht die Route jetzt.
Hinweg:  MT-ICE -> Bannberscheid -> Moschheim -> Niederahr -> Oberahr -> Ettinghausen -> Hahn am See -> Mähren -> Westerburg -> Rennerod -> Rehe. Ca. 48km, 600hm, 2:30h bei gutem Lauf.
Rückweg wie Hinweg bis Mähren, dann den Radweg durch bis Wallmerod, dann Berod -> Zehnhausen -> Ruppach-Goldhausen und durch den Alten Galgen Richtung MT ICE. Ca 52km, 400 hm, 2:20 bei gutem Lauf.

Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps, vor allem der Tip, den Radweg bis Wallmerod durchzufahren ist klasse! Die Ecke Wallmerod gefällt mir ausnehmend gut, vielleicht ergibt sich da in ein paar Jahren mal etwas zwecks Eigenheim 

Ich habe die Tour leider erst 2 mal komplett an Arbeitstagen geschafft, leider kommen mir ab und zu zeitliche und wetterliche Widrigkeiten dazwischen. Trotzdem ist es machbar. Ich muss dann zwar um 5:30 morgens hier losfahren, damit ich noch pünktlich bin, aber es ist super. 

Beim nächsten Mal lasse ich komoot oder sowas mitlaufen, das ich mal hier die Strecke posten kann.

Viele liebe Grüße an alle Mit-Wäller und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal unterwegs 

P.S.: Falls der nette junge Mann mitliest, der mich vor einiger Zeit mit durchs BW-Gebiet gelotst hat - nochmals Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## JumpingJohn (21. Juni 2017)

Das die Ecke Wallmerod echt hübsch ist, kann ich bestätigen!


----------

